# Just a suggestion



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I have noticed people birthdays are announce at the bottom of the forum so i clicked on one of the profiles i didnt recognise and it was a guy called Carl who's last activity was in 2004.

Join Date 04-12-2004 Last Activity 19-12-2004 04:06 PM

It seems that the database for UK-musle must be massivly congested with this many users , would it not be an idela to delete accounts that have been inactive for 2 years? this guy hasnt been on the site in 7 years.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

It is my intention to entice some of those users back onto the site... so for the moment it's potentially beneficial that they remain.


----------

